# Way understocked



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

So yeah. I don't really want to add much as I like not having to do too many water changes but I do have an additional filter for this tank I can add on to keep up. But I was wondering what my options are.

I'm not even sure I want to add any fish really, I do like that the betta has lots of space to enjoy. But do you guys think he'd like more fish in the tank? Is it even necessary? 

I'm looking for opinions on what you would do. I really love not having to change water in the tank often just because I have a 55 that needs weekly changes of about 30%. 

Basically, do I need to add more fish for the sake of keeping the betta entertained or do you think he's better off how he is now and just leave this tank be? When this betta does pass on I will do a split tank but for now I'm gonna spoil him as I've only just returned to betta care and I don't want to get in over my head. After all, he's only been here two weeks.


I think it's still a bit too open in the middle area but he seems to enjoy it for now. I'll probably get another small silk plant or two to help fill it out. 

There's some kind of plant in the filter also :X Came with my "aquatic" package, harhar. So I stuck one of them in this filter and two in the 55g filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard adding tankmates can increase lifespan. I would go with Neons. But Understocking is always good except if its improperly stocked.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Neon tetras would be neat, my father in law was saying he'd like to put some on my 55g but it's overstocked as it is. :3 I like neons, they're cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could try Cories. Neons are a bigger risk. I would reccomend live plants.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You could try Cories. Neons are a bigger risk. I would reccomend live plants.


I was thinking of amazon swords and some java fern but I can't seem to find too many ferns. I was thinking cories but I've never had experience with them. I like the albino ones, they're precious.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bronze Cories are good. I keep 5.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, I will look into those also  If it will benefit my betta I will get him some swim buddies. Thank goodness I still have my 10g for a QT tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you get a sword try a layer of that special plant sustrate.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I was thinking of getting some of that! Especially for my 55, anything to help keep the bad stuff down. It seems like my sword refuses to grow fast. It's definitely growing but seems to be taking its time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_sabc?url=search-alias%3Daps&pageMinusResults=1&suo=1356909711975#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=aquarium+plant+substrate&sprefix=aquarium+plant+su%2Caps%2C162&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aaquarium+plant+substrate


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much Choclate  I'll get some for my plants! Yay!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It says its best to add a layer of substrate over the plant sustrate.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It says its best to add a layer of substrate over the plant sustrate.


That'll require a bit of digging. What about filter plants? Are they good just being in the filter?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm cories would be good. They are so much entertainment, and they don't bother your betta as they are bottom feeders and bettas stay at the top or middle. Also you could add some shrimp. I have a few ghosties in my sorority tank and once my girls got used to them (like 2 days) they stopped noticing them and both go on their way without a worry in the world.
If your tank is established you could also add some oto's they are pretty peaceful and don't bother the betta's either.
I've been dreaming off adding ADF's to my tank, but I'm already at stocking level in all my tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not all Cories are bottom feeders. Pygmies are considered mid swimmers.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Now this is the thing I'm wondering about. Because it is under stocked I'm concerned that there isn't enough ammonia to make it cycle but I did use an old filter (it was being used last literally five minutes before it got onto this tank) with new media but an old sponge thing that was covered in yummy BB from my goldies. So I guess it's sort of cycled? When I checked the levels I had 0 ammonia and nitrites and 10-20ppm nitrates.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pothos in Filter helps with Nitrate. Live plants really help with water quality.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Pothos in Filter helps with Nitrate. Live plants really help with water quality.


Is there any special method to adding them in? I just set them in there for now.









This is what I have in the betta filter. No idea what it is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends on the species. The ones I use I dont have to remove anything. I am planning on tring an Arrowhead which what I am pretty sure you have.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Corydoras are nice and I have success keeping 4 with my male betta in a planted 10 gallon. They are extremely docile and just mind their own business roaming the bottom of the tank. They will sometimes go up to the surface and take a breath like bettas do. They also have really cool eyes and can "blink" by rotating them into their sockets to remove debris...I seem them do this all the time its weird looking lol.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

They are adorable but it seems there is a couple different kinds o_o or sub species or something. Which have the smallest bioload?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dwarf cories have the smallest bioload. But you could get away with practically any of the common species, just make sure they are all the same. I have both albino and peppered and they will never school together.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've always been partial to the albinos.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could definitely get those. I always thought they were creepy in a cute way, but they are cheaper so I bought them hoping to make a bigger school for my peppered, was a huge fail, now I have 2 schools of 3 instead of 1 school of 6 lol


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

:lol: Fishies love to be difficult.

I'm thinking I'll need more small silk plants and some hiding places then. The gravel is sort of already good for the albinos I think. It's the same stuff I use in my 55 and the albino pleco got a lot less shy when I put it in there.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cories prefer sand because they like to dig, but as long as the gravel isn't too rough and big it'll be fine, all mine are on gravel at the moment too


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The gravel has pretty smooth edges but I'll probably have to add more, it's only really in there for looks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bronze are one of the Larger Cories.


----------

